# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Ongesteld?

## Claudien

Hallo ^^

Ik ben een meisje van bijna 17 en ik heb een probleem en ik durf niet naar de dokter ermee...

Ik bloed nu al meer dan 4 weken..Hoe kan dat??
Ik zit wel aan de pil en die slik ik ook nog..ookal bloed ik...

Heb ik nu een enge ziekte??
Of kan ik zwanger zijn ofzo..want ik heb een vriend..

Help me want ik zit hier erg mee

groetjes,

claudien

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey, 

Ik denk dat je daar toch het beste mee naar de huisarts kunt gaan...
Ik weet niet of je een man of een vrouw hebt. 
Maar anders kun je ook vragen of het bij de assistent kan, en anders vraag je om een verwijs brief naar een vrouwlijke gyn. 

Vrees dat je hier toch mee heen moet!

Sterkte der mee, 

Liefs, 
Jorien

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Claudien,

Ik ben ook eens in 6 week ofzo ongesteld geweest terwijl ik aan de pil was. Na week 2 de huisarts gebeld, het verhaal uitgelegd aan de assistente en ik kreeg een pil om de ongesteldheid te doen stoppen, kon ik zo bij de apotheek ophalen. Dat hielp dus niet voor mij, maar kan wel helpen voor anderen en dus heeft mijn huisarts mij onderzocht en doorverwezen naar de gynaecoloog voor een inwendige echo. Er bleek niks lichamelijks aan de hand te zijn, waarschijnlijk had het met de hormoonspiegel te maken of eventueel met stress.
Ik snap heel goed dat je liever niet naar de huisarts gaat, maar is toch beter dan in spanning rond blijven lopen.
Ik heb een mannelijke gynaecoloog gehad en die stelde mij eerst op mijn gemak en vertelde precies wat hij ging doen en hij wees ook alles aan op de monitor, omdat ik bang was mocht er iemand met mij mee.
Dus als je niet durft vraag een goede vriendin of je vriend mee.
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

